# Unexplained infertility, successfl ivf, now ttc again, what help can i get?



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,  i was diagnosed with unexplained primary infertility a few years back, i was very lucky and had successful ivf treatment on the nhs resulting in beautiful twins. Dh and i are now ttc again naturally as our fertility issues were unexplained so we were hoping for a miracle, but with no success after over a year of trying.  I am 35 years old so for me time is running out.  Does anybody know if i would be entitled to any more help on the nhs?  I can not afford private treatment as i am sahm to the twins so living off of one wage.  I know i am not entitled to any ivf etc treatment, but wondered if they would look again and run more tests to try to find the cause of our infertility which mit give us an ida of what treatment old be needed? Nany info or experience anybody has with this would be apprciated.  Thanks.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Starry,

Congratulations on your twins.  I to found myself as unexplained and have a DS who we conceived through our first IVF.

I will be totally honest with you here, you may get your Dr to perhaps do some basic blood or sperm tests's, but I would be very surprised if they would do much else, as you do have your twins and I presume that more thorough tests's were done by the NHS previously?

I tried for 2 years after having DS and tests showed I was ovulating and DH's sperms's tests's came back as low, but that was all the Dr would do.  

Apart from enjoying you twins's and hoping that you get that natural miracle which is always possible, I am not really sure what else to suggest.

I wish you all the best.

X


----------

